# FF with no udder almost due, Help!



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I know older goats can fill up at any time, but our previous FF's have developed something a couple months out. I've got a FF doe with a very prego looking pooch and sides whose teats are FLUSH to her belly and I think I am only imagining that her foreudder *might* feel a bit more fleshy. Has anyone else had this happen? She's the "bottom" doe in the pecking order and I'm wondering if that has something to do with it...or worse...if another doe has been mean enough she's carrying deceased kids....She's due March 25 week

We will prepare with supplements on hand and I've got a senior doe who will kid first so I should have milk in case she doesn't make any... but I'm wondering if I'm worrying about nothing. I've got pics up on my side www.indygoats.webs.com, 2013 birthing barn album, white goat.

Help!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'd say FF are always tricky. Are you positive on her dates? I would think if she were rammed hard enough to cause a problem she would have aborted. I agree with keep some milk from the senior doe just in case. I have one FF who is due on 3/31 and she has a small udder at the moment and I think is probably carrying one, but with a FF she may be carrying two.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I had a 2 year old FF that dropped her udder just about 24 hours before she kidded this year. They are all different. As long as you have a plan in place in case her milk is a little slow to come in, it should be fine.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

*positive on dates*

we don't own a buck so that is the only time she was exposed. I really didn't think she took until the past couple weeks but her lady parts have really changed and are very pink, pointing down & poofy and she's not exhibited any heat behavior since she was bred. She's just so different from my last FF's I'm getting worried either she's open or something's wrong...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we too had a few FF who bagged up just a day or two before kidding..others get real fleshy udders in preparation......each one is different : )


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Our doe kidded Saturday morning and her udder was flat against her tummy until Friday and it only got "fleshy" then. She is three days post kidding now and she still has a really tiny udder and she was pregnant with triplets. Our others have always bagged up really well and big before they kidded so this is a new one for us too.


----------



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

We have a similar problem. Our best milker, a lamancha, was a first timer last year. We got 3/4-1 gallon off of her. We dryed her up when we bred her. So she had a five month break to get back together. This year she had twins and her udder is small. Maybe 1/3 to 1/2 the size 2 weeks post kidding. On the flip side our other girl is enormous this year, twice the size. Im at a loss too.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Okay, thanks for the responses. I'm glad it's not a problem, we'll wait a week or so ans see what we've got for an udder then. fortunately my best milker is due a week before she is so I will have milk around to share (hopefully) if I need to.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

I am not a goat expert by any means, but I wouldn't worry too much! I have a lamancha doe that is due within the next week or two. She sounds kind of like your doe, not much of an udder. I think it will happen, but it might be one of those overnight things, or shortly after she kids.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

*Here's a teat pic*

A picture speaks a 1000 words...here's a teat pic. As you can see, no udder. *maybe* a bit of change in the teat on the right and could that be a plug on the teat left in the picture? If she is preggo, she's hiding them good!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, small udder! It will be interesting to see if she does the "overnight" udder development! 
Is she definitely pregnant?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't decide if she's preggo or not. She would be a FF, obviously. She passed her "pooch test" with a bunch of yes replies and her pooch looks really puffy / vulva pointing down from where it was all tight and up-pointing. I've bumped her and not felt anything though I did see what I thought could be kid movement once...very briefly. Ultrasounds around here cost $350 +. So...I'm guessing... and I'm on the fence. I have another DEFINITELY preggers doe though, so I know I'll get kids....it's just that...well, this goat is my REGISTERED doe. 

Here's the pooch pic we're all so sure is a yes....


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry but was is an FF? It's been bugging me forever lol!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

An FF is a First Freshener, or first time momma


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks like a FF boer I have that kidded a week ago. Her "udder" was like that until the day before she dropped the kid. Even then, I could have cupped my hand over it and covered it.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

onder::scratch::think: None of mine have done this. If anything they make udders early. Can you feel kid movement?


----------

